# Are compact XD .40s hard to find everywhere?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I would really like to consider a compact XD in .40 but no one seems to have them.

Clint


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

try www.pdhsc.com i got my xd45acp there, they have great customer service.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I can't believe this, I'm sick and can't afford to keep this up. Kansas, I went to one of our local gun stores that I knew had a lot of XD's. I knew the 45 is gun of the year but I just got my Glock 21c, so I held the XD S&W 40 sub and it was love at first site. I bought the thing. I have just been dry firing it with some snap caps and I think I'm going to like this gun better than my Glocks and for you guy who know how I feel about Glocks that a tall order. I thought there would never be a gun I like beter that the Glock. I'm heading for the range and will report back later this afternoon. The holster sucks no big deal


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

Happy Shooting!! be sure to give us a range report.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I can't believe I'm going to say this BUT I like the XD much better than any Glock I've owned. It is the best shooting gun I've ever owned and I think it's the way the tigger feels. I won't sell my Glocks, I still love them but I will own every XD model out there by the end of the year. Kansas, just ask your dealer to order you one. My dealer said there are penlty out there and he can get them the next day. This will be my main gun now as soon as I get a good holster for it and put 1000 rds through it which should be by Tuesday.. The one that comes with it sucks but the mag holder and reloader are very nice.
The first target is from 35 feet with a 12 rds mag. The hits in the black are caused by three rds each. I shot it very quick.








This next target is from 75 feet. Not bad for a sub compact.









I am so dam happy with this one. I won't sleep tonoght because I'll be thinking about my next visit to the range.

Life is good.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad U like the gun, U ex-Glock-a-holic :-D


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

> U ex-Glock-a-holic


 Good to see the XD cured another one. :-D I too will have one of each. Maybe not by the end of the year, but soon.


----------

